# Samsung Galaxy 3 and 5! need help!



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

While i had almost decided on* HTC Wildfire* _(14500/-)_.... and here comes more confusion 

*Samsung Galaxy 3* _(12000/-) _: Exclusive: Samsung i5801 Galaxy 3 now available in India for Rs. 12,000 | Androidos.in

*Samsung Galaxy 5* _(9000/-)_ : Exclusive: Samsung Galaxy 5 available in India for Rs 9,000 | Androidos.in

Now some time back there were no androids below 15k n now it seems we have a lot 2 choose from!

Please help me decide which one to go for, i want Value for Money 

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------

_Oh! and is it true that Samsung Galaxy i7500 is gettin Android 2.1, is it worth it then? and is it available?_


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2010)

And you also have the X8 coming up which has a much higher resolution than any of the phones you have mentioned. Oh, and if anyones complaining, it comes with 2.1.


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

when is it launching? and at what price....  YouTube - Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 Preview it looks really good dont  think it will be below 15k!!!


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 14, 2010)

Go for Galaxy 3  i5801 without any 2nd thought..
It is same as spica (almost) !!


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

quite a diff.... much lower resolution n processor speed... also smaller screen  why why didnt i just buy Spica :'(

will have to go for i5801 if there is no other option!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2010)

Right now i5800 is the best choice...

Only if SE X8 launches soon in this budget...It can beat them all


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2010)

are these phones out in the market now?


----------



## AndroidOS.in (Aug 14, 2010)

You can go for either Wildfire or Galaxy 3. I would not recommend other phone in the list. 
You get better camera with Wildfire - 5 MP, Internal memory is more and similarly small small issues.
But then Galaxy 3 is priced lower than Wildfire. 
- Do not Cry for Spica, It would never get Android 2.2 update, which will soon be available for both these phones.

*androidos.in


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

Called up a Samsung dealer, he said these phones a still not available!  
and divX support makes Galaxy 3 de 1st choice


----------



## kalpik (Aug 14, 2010)

AndroidOS.in said:


> You can go for either Wildfire or Galaxy 3. I would not recommend other phone in the list.
> You get better camera with Wildfire - 5 MP, Internal memory is more and similarly small small issues.
> But then Galaxy 3 is priced lower than Wildfire.
> - Do not Cry for Spica, It would never get Android 2.2 update, which will soon be available for both these phones.
> ...


Hi Gaurav!

Nice to see you here


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

Is any DivX player available for Wildfire?


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 14, 2010)

why is samsung galaxy 5 not a good choice? It's got almost the same processor speed and I feel a much bigger screen size as the galaxy 3, it has wifi and 3g and it costs 3000 less. So why not a galaxy 5?


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

*Galaxy 3:*
240 x 400 pixels, 3.2 inches
Multi-touch input 
3.15 MP cam with autofocus
667 MHz processor
MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 player

*Galaxy 5:*
240 x 320 pixels, 2.8 inches
No Multi-touch inpu(not sure bout this)
2 MP cam with fixed focus
600 MHz processor
MP4/H.264/H.263 player

Definitely galaxy 3 is worth 3000/- more


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 14, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> *Galaxy 3:*
> 240 x 400 pixels, 3.2 inches
> Multi-touch input
> 3.15 MP cam with autofocus
> ...



the only significant diff is the camera. and regarding divx/wmv/ etc support isn't there any s/w available in android for them?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2010)

The X8 shall be priced at around 13k. Available first week of september.


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

will X8 have divX support?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2010)

Nopes. But you can always download rockplayer from the market which is a much better player anyway.


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

umm... its gonna be a tough decision 2 make!  Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 vs. Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8 - GSMArena.com and  before i know these 2 will be out of stock toooo... lol


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

just spoke to few HTC dealers... even Wildfire is out of stock :O


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> just spoke to few HTC dealers... even Wildfire is out of stock :O



where do u live?? which city


----------



## jetboy (Aug 15, 2010)

gsmarena shows there is a difference between the I5800 and I5801....the later has an orange based theme rather than the touchviz..other all seems same....
Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 vs. Samsung I5801 Galaxy Apollo - GSMArena.com

Am I not sure will that difference be in india too ?

Does the resolution really matters a lot ? will it also have the same problem of some applications not working on the Wqvga display as it does for the HTC wildfire QVGA display..

After Spica this seems a better option...

X8 does not seem upto the mark to I5800...with less internal memory, no autofocus for camera, slower processor than I5800. The only plus point seems to be display.

As far as I know Eclair does not allow you to install apps on the memory card..so internal memory would really matter...isnt it?

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Dudes to add more...phone arena has giveb wilfire 7.5 ratings whereas samsung I5800 gets 7


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> where do u live?? which city



I am in gurgaon!

i checked out some videos... n definitely X8 has better display! but my ques is will sony keep its price lower than X10 mini!!! that wud kill de mini!


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 15, 2010)

i5801 is UK only version of i5800 where it is marketed by orange


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh F! X8 comes with just 128MB of RAM. What's wrong with these guys (HTC, samsung and SE). this is insane.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

Where did u people get that X8 have 128 MB RAM...Give me source link please..

I have seen many sites and all say internal memory 128MB but RAM is nowhere mentioned


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 15, 2010)

please please help me out!!!

Which is a better choice in terms of value for money - galaxy 3 or 5? There is no significant diff between the 2 but there is a price diff of 3000. My only concern is will all the apps in gal 3 be supported by gal 5? gal 5 doesnt have support for MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 player but aren't open source apps available for android phones? So let's say I buy gal 5, can I later on install free s/w to get support for MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 files?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Where did u people get that X8 have 128 MB RAM...Give me source link please..
> 
> I have seen many sites and all say internal memory 128MB but RAM is nowhere mentioned





Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 - Mobile Gazette - Mobile Phone News


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 15, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> please please help me out!!!
> 
> Which is a better choice in terms of value for money - galaxy 3 or 5? There is no significant diff between the 2 but there is a price diff of 3000. My only concern is will all the apps in gal 3 be supported by gal 5? gal 5 doesnt have support for MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 player but aren't open source apps available for android phones? So let's say I buy gal 5, can I later on install free s/w to get support for MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 files?




Galaxy 5 is a good basic smart phone, not sure bout app support though! in this range u can also consider Nokia 5230 or 5530!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 - Mobile Gazette - Mobile Phone News



Ok thanks for the link

Actually its strange to see most of the big sites like gsmarena and phonearena didnt mention its RAM...only blogs and articles have written 128MB

Ok i see many difference between Galaxy 3 and Galaxy 5

1. Screen of Galaxy 3 is 16M colors, 240x400 & 3.2 inch
   Galaxy 5 is 256k, 240x320 & 2.8 inch

2.Galaxy 3 have multitouch support..no multitouch in galaxy 5

3. Galaxy 3 have bluetooth 3...no bluetooth 3 in Galaxy 5

4. 3.15mp cam in galaxy 3 vs 2mp cam in galaxy 5

5. Divx support in galaxy 3 ...no support in galaxy 5

6. Lastly Galaxy 3 is upgradable to Android 2.2 but no guarantee for galaxy 5

I think there r enough feature difference for 3k


----------



## jetboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey common friends, please answer mine question, I want to make early decision before I5800 goes out og the market magically....lol



jetboy said:


> gsmarena shows there is a difference between the I5800 and I5801....the later has an orange based theme rather than the touchviz..other all seems same....
> Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 vs. Samsung I5801 Galaxy Apollo - GSMArena.com
> 
> Am I not sure will that difference be in india too ?
> ...




---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------

Wont I5800 have the same problem as that of wildfire?? like less apps due to QVGA


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 15, 2010)

yes it can... we cant be sure until its actually out in de market


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Hey common friends, please answer mine question, I want to make early decision before I5800 goes out og the market magically....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. if you are okay with lack of huge amount of apps, it is better to try Samsung Wave than i5800 etc. Much better phone in every aspect. Bada OS is good and only thing that it is yet to have is strong application store.


----------



## animish (Aug 15, 2010)

Go for the HTC wildfire if you can live with the substandard QVGA screen cause the other features of the phone are gr8 4 that price especially the 5mp snapper with led flash and good amount of memory


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

Desibond is right...y dont u just compare the feature of Samsung wave with wildfire and i5800...Wave is much better in every aspect...

After good sale of Wave samsung is launching 2 new Bada OS phone...


----------



## jetboy (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks a lot for suggesting the wave...but I would really like to go for a driod based phone. After searching a lot for spica...i dont want to settle for a bada OS ..I hope desibond and sujoy understand this 

I guess the competition now lies only between X8 and I5800. If its a I guess we have to wait until X8 launches......


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

U want an android phone, thats not a problem.....problem is the androids below 20k have some or other problem..

We r not 100% happy by any of them


----------



## jetboy (Aug 16, 2010)

ya i truely understand 

Its always odd to see HTC legend 24K phone has the weak processor than the samsung I5800 but still seems to be in a good phone range as it has AMOLED screen...


----------



## hackerzlab (Aug 16, 2010)

3G is gonna be in India by september/october hopefully and cell phones without *secondary camera* after spending over 10k would be such a waste of money.

the above phones doesn't have secondary camera... u will be left out when video calling becomes a part of life. Wave has battery issues with some people. good luck.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 16, 2010)

The legend doesnt have a weaker processor. Its manufactured by Qualcomm and has an inbuilt Graphics accelerator. The one by Samsung is just a Mhz-fest. More like an i3 proccy with 2 ghz and a pentium 4 with 3. The I3 runs much faster.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 18, 2010)

@dreamcatcher : Oh I am sorry I didnt knew that ..thanks for the info


----------



## lmnhand (Aug 20, 2010)

which is processor  Galaxy 3 is  using i know its 667 Mhz processor but is it qualcom ?
what about ROM and RAM it just say internal memory ?
whats the difference between them ?​


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 22, 2010)

unable to find the details...

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

performance wise which is de best of the three? Wildfire, galaxy 3 or X8


----------



## blacklight (Aug 26, 2010)

Is Galaxy3 out in the market ? The univercell website sports it with a "new" tag


----------



## jetboy (Aug 27, 2010)

ya same question..is galaxy 3 out? Samsung site doesnt have it. They dont even have a part where they show upcoming mobiles!!, so cannot get any idea.

I went to a Samsung Authorised dealer and asked him if he has any idea about Samsung 5800 or 5801...he laughed back and said those are more Nokia Sir not from Samsung and gave me grim face..Why do these dealers are so less educated... :-/


If anybody got hands on it? Any hands-on review from someone ?

No ones interested??


----------



## tejaslok (Aug 27, 2010)

guys im planning to buy samsung gal 3 but after seeing some comments here i came to know that there are less apps for it and also cant we install apps to memory card but only for internal mem card, let me know wat is ur say on that? I was between two phones "*nokia 5800 xpmusic & samsung gal 3"

so wat is ur say on that >?  
*


----------



## ladoo1985 (Aug 29, 2010)

tejaslok said:


> guys im planning to buy samsung gal 3 but after seeing some comments here i came to know that there are less apps for it and also cant we install apps to memory card but only for internal mem card, let me know wat is ur say on that? I was between two phones "*nokia 5800 xpmusic & samsung gal 3"
> 
> so wat is ur say on that >?
> *




Plz...plz...don't go for nokia, android has really proved himself as a better OS, symbian^1 sucks...!!
Insted of going for Nokia one should consider Wave its a better handset in terms of hardware as well as Bada OS is better then Symbian^1 or Moto Backflip has also be launched in India with android 2.1.
Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 vs. Motorola BACKFLIP - GSMArena.com

Guys, the problem is that their are so many android phones available for less then 20K, but of no use as most of the apps gets filtered out...n the real fun of using android is on a larger screen n those phones gives a burn in ur pocket.

I'm also interested in buying an android phone but, cant spend more than 20k and if u consider that range u are left with so many phone that doesn't solve the android purpose.

As per my point of view, its seriously a waste of money if u are buying an android less than 20k as it looses the entire sheen and productivity of android, wait for some time n then go for the higher end model, coz our needs can't be satisfied as we always wants the best and the latest....


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ give Samsung Wave a try... u wont be disappointed


----------



## tejaslok (Sep 29, 2010)

now i  changed my mind !!! So waiting for x8 or gal 3, its launched today and BTW let me some reviews abt x8 in TDF and will move on with it !


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

I rooted my Galaxy 3 (i5801) and could use live wallpapers too.

Then, I wanted to disable GPRS when not in use, so I downloaded APN On-Off app from the market. It toggled APN fine at the first go, but couldn't retrieve APN settings afterwards. I lost APN settings and unable to connect to GPRS since! The dreaded app has taken away all the fun indeed..

I even reset all the settings to factory default and tried to manually enter APN settings, but still no GPRS! Can anyone please help!

1. How can I retrieve my APN settings, if at all?

2. Is there any reliable APN toggle app in the market which doesn't screw your APN settings permanently?

3. Is there anyone from Pune, India using IDEA GPRS? If yes, can you please send me all the APN settings thru PM? I would be really grateful..the ones available on the web are incomplete and are not working.

Thanks.


----------



## giprabu (Oct 11, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I rooted my Galaxy 3 (i5801) and could use live wallpapers too.
> 
> ...




dude can you post a neat review of your fone here..?
i'm more concerned about its display, battery and the SWYPE feature..


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. You can now read my review of i5801!

Let me know if you have any more questions..


----------



## jetboy (Oct 22, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. You can now read my review of i5801!
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions..




Did you do the rooting within the warranty? Was it completely successful without any glitches within the working of the phone now?

What changes does it make after rooting..I mean what more good it gets out from the phone?

If yes then can you please provide the link from where you did rooting?

thank you


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 23, 2010)

Rooting voids the warranty and its strictly "do at your own risk" kinda thing. However, rooting is generally safe because you can UNroot the phone and gain back the warranty.  

I referred this thread over@ XDA Developers. I didn't encounter any glitches or problems while or after rooting. 

Rooting has following benefits:

1. Enable Live wallapapers: most people do rooting for this. However, know that only by rooting you wont be able to use Live wallpapers. You will need to type some commands in the Terminal Emulator (freely available on Market) and enable them. You will find the instructions to do the same in the above mentioned thread. 

2. Titanium backup: If you wish to do a reliable backup of both free and paid apps, then Titanium backup is the most popular way. It works only on rooted phones. 

3. Special apps: There are couple of apps ( / tools) which monitor behavior of other apps and gives you full control over the OS. These work only in the rooted mode. Some other apps, like the one which enables taking screenshot of your phone screen, also requires rooting of your device. There may be more..can't remember as of now. 

Plus, you feel cool and geeky after rooting your device!


----------



## jetboy (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for all the info bro . I am planning to buy samsung 5801 within a weeks time.


----------

